# Ranger Banshee



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

I thought I would show y'all my new Ranger Banshee. I plan on showing you how I got it rigged and what I think of the pluses and minuses of the boat.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Please do share...I saw one of these the other day and was going to compare it with the beavertail..


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice Boat. I'd like to see/hear more.

NDB. The Banshee is a foot shorter and about 9" wider than the BT. The best comparison would be with the BTX. Both are good boats. Just a slightly different execution of the concept.


----------



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

That guy on the front of the boat looks like hes a fishing machine......So whata re the plusses and minus of the boat.....?????


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks GGF I do like to compare apples to apples as much as possible. I guess maybe I should start my own thread to get all the input I can..


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

The 08 Extremes are a lot nicer. They have a liner now and they say they have gunnels, but they are not walkable gunnels. Also Ranger says they are self bailing. I'm interested to know the details on that. Self bailing doesn't always mean what you and I would think. Since Ranger is such a big tournament sponsor, it's not all that uncommon for Banshees won in tournaments to become available. Just have to keep your eyes peeled. I've seen some really good deals.


----------



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

*2008 Ranger Banshee*

First of all, I'd like to mention the purpose of this thread is not compare my skiff to all the other skiffs on the market. To be completely forthright I've only been on only one other skiff before I bought this boat. The boat was a Hellsbay Whipray and once I got the opportunity to ride in it and pole it I knew I had to buy a technical poling skiff (aka. TPO). I really like the ability to fish the skinny water and find the tailing reds and I hope to learn to fly fish in the near future. This is the first boat I've owned, but I've ridden in many boats in the upper Midwest. I'm new to inshore fishing but now I've gotten a major addiction. I'm not going to be conceited and tell you I have the most bad *** skiff on the market. You'll have to test out this boat and the others for yourself.



All of that being said, I really like my new boat. It has taken me some experience to learn how to rig it and how to run it. The boat tends to squat in the rear which is why I recommend the optional 17 gal gas tank put in the front ($250 option). I've also noticed that the boat poles a lot better and stays drier since I put the trolling motor batteries in the front hatch. It tends to run even shallower and for some reason stays drier while running. If you think about it, it's a 540 lb hull with 175 lb motor on the back and on average a 175 lb operator, also add a jack plate and power pole, so of course it would squat. 



If I'm poling I also move the ice box to front and use it as a casting platform. I know that I've run over water that was as little as 3", it's scary shallow. I've never put a ruler under it, but I believe Ranger when they say that it drafts in 4 ½". I believe that you have to get skinny and I think my stringers are starting to prove it. 

Like I've said before, it's taken some time to learn to run. I think it's because of all the adjustments that can be made. The jack plate, the trim tabs, the motor trim all can be run independently and small adjustments can make a big difference on such a lightweight craft. Also, it's easiest to run the jack plate with your toes while at the same time running the tiller. The trim tab switches are in the most awkward spot. They are behind the captains chair on the rear deck, opposite the instrument panel. I'm currently having the switches run up to the grab bar to make them more comfortable and because of safety reasons.

Other things to consider are Ranger has really improved on this boat since it's inception. They have added poling strakes (rails on the underside of the hull) that added improved tracking. Also, they have improved construction on the front and rear decks that were having some separation problems. Overall, I have been impressed with the fit and finish on the boat and you should be able to buy one with tons options for under 20k$. Personally, I bought mine off a tournament angler who won it in an IFA Redfish series tournament.



Overall it's a sweet "bare bones" type of rig. It would be nice to have a little more horsepower so I could get a skinner hole shot, but 40 hp is the maximum rating allowed.

I really like that this skiff goes anywhere I would like to go, except when the bay is chopped up to 3 ft. I also feel like I got a good price. I got a sweet rig without the heavy price tag of the premium skiffs. I also like the open deck design. It's great to have so much space to move from front to rear, especially when you are jumping down from the platform to help net fish. I like the stability of the Banshee. I think I would be to nervous to take new people out on a narrower skiff because I bad step or move could throw me off the platform. I wouldn't say the boat is a "dry" skiff but I don't have much to compare it to. Getting wet has not bothered me so far and I've learned to accept it as part of the experience.



The Banshee doesn't have as much storage as I would like. The two back hatches are full of a starting battery and electronics for all of the accessories. It has room for about one small tackle box. The front hatch is full up with a gas tank, trolling motor batteries (2) and a few life vests. The anchor hatch is small, so I guess I'll have to get used to keeping most of my stuff out in the open.



The Banshee also seems to handle well. I can cut a tight turn without it sliding out from under me and it's really fun to make it lean hard. My only advice when taking it that hard is to not look down because it will really freak you out. It's crazy to see the water close to the top of the gunnels. Speaking of gunnels, it would be nice if it had thicker gunnels but the boat is wide enough that you would never need to walk on them. The only reason I would like to have them is it would protect the rods better.



I like the simplicity of the tiller. Some people say it would get old quick, but I've learned to love it. I set the steering and throttle fairly stiff it practically drives hands free. I needed more muscle in my left arm anyway  I get where I want to go, then jump up and pole or get out and wade. Why spend all the extra money for expensive steering and clutter up the deck? I sometimes wish I had a live well like the Banshee Extreme and sometimes think it would be cool to have the steering, but all of that can be added later. It's a very modular boat. I guess it all goes back to simplicity, see what you just can't get by without and add it on later.



Lastly I'd like to give "props" to Rockport Marine and especially John McCain. They have great customer service and made my first boat buying experience very easy.



Boat and all of the options I've added:



- 2008 Ranger Banshee in Bay Green

- 40 HP Yamaha 4 stroke. Electric Start, and 3 blade Stainless Prop, and unused Aluminum Prop

- 24 V - Minkota Trolling Motor - Saltwater Series - 80 lb Thrust

- Humming Bird Depth Finder - GPS Ready

- Bluepoint Marine Poling Tower

- 6" Bob's Jack Plate 

- 6' Power Pole

- Lenco Trim Tabs - no gauges

- Stiffy Push Pole - 21' Hybrid - - And Stiffy Push Pole Holders

- Push Pole Swivel mounted on Tower

- Captain's Chair

- Stainless Steel Skaggaurd 

- Optional 17 gallon Fuel Tank with Gauge

- Custom Grab Bar with Ice Box Storage - 70 Quart Yeti Cooler
- Loadmaster Aluminum Trailer with Torsion Axles









































I'm sorry for all of the non-descript pictures but if you need a picture of any particular feature, just ask and I'll take one for you later.





Best regards and let me know if you have any questions,


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

pretty cool great looking rig


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Beautiful boat. No "my skiff is better than yours" comments coming from me. I'm just glad to see these little boats getting their due.

The reason the boat runs skinnier with weight up front, is your are distributing the displacement across more of the hull. Mine runs skinniest with the motor tucked in and the tabs all the way down.

Great looking boat. Maybe I'll see you in 5" one day. Again. Congrats on a great looking rig.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Ain't nothing wrong with the Banshee. It was in my top three and if it would have been rated for a 50 in tiller, I just might have bought one.

What's the deal with the rub rail right where the gas fill is? That is interesting.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Very Nice pics of a SOLID boat, I have the Big Brother the Ranger Ghost and it fits my needs very nicely at the moment, I am very impressed with the quality and equipment, I too bought my boat from someone , who never used it and had it rigged at Rockport Marine what a great job they did. It has basically eveything you can load on it , minus inboard courtesy lights. I have been impressed with the way it takes water and handles chop.

Enjoy it , what a nice rig you have.


----------



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

The rub rail around the gas cap does have a raised edge. It's kinda weird. The only fit and finish thing that Ranger did poorly on this boat is they didn't do a very good job filling in the caulk between the filler cap and the toe rail. Maybe it's because their might be a reaction between the gasoline and the caulk? I've been told it looks like that on all the Banshees.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

I like you color scheme. I have a 2006 model that looks like a twin to yours minus some of the extras and the 4 stroke.


----------



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Copy Cat*

Thanks Skinnyme. It was the pictures of your boat and some of your postings that helped me to pick the Banshee. I thought your boat was in Bay Green too? Or is it in Bay Green and White trim?


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

Its bay green just like yours. Did you buy your boat from Russell at Rockport Marine? I enjoyed doing business with him.


----------



## Dwayne (Sep 20, 2016)

I have a banshee with about the same setup. Except i don't have trolling motor and batteries in front. Having problem getting up on plane. Could you tell me what size prop you are running? would be big help thank you


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Cool boat. Sounds like you have set it up right.


----------

